# I shouldn't get my hopes up, but...possible Golden Rescue.



## Furever (Dec 6, 2020)

We've applied to rescue a two year old golden, who was an owner surrender due to the original owner getting a second dog who, at least as the story goes, was too domineering for the GR. We know she is submissive, a bit timid, and under socialized.

I'm hoping that because it was an owner surrender we might be able to track down vet records and sire and dam info. No word on whether or not she's purebred, "appears to be" from the pictures and my untrained eye. It only matters in terms of temperament and what to expect.

What sort of questions would you ask in my shoes? We'd be traveling halfway across the country to get her if we're approved so we want to be thorough! Isn't she adorable???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since you said she was an owner surrender, I take that to mean you've applied through an organization, is that correct?

If the owner provided Vet records and other information to the Group, the Group may share them with you or provide you with copies. If no information was given to the Group by the previous owner, you probably won't be able to find out much information if any about her. 

Pretty girl, hope everthing works out for you.


----------



## Furever (Dec 6, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Since you said she was an owner surrender, I take that to mean you've applied through an organization, is that correct?


Yes, she's currently at a shelter and we applied through the shelter website. Good to know that's how it works.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Furever said:


> Yes, she's currently at a shelter and we applied through the shelter website. Good to know that's how it works.


I adopted my last boy from my County Shelter, he was a stray. 
The shelter didn't know anything about him outside of how he was while there. 

I went to look at him and ended up adopting him within about 15 minutes. 
Once home, I found out he knew basic commands, he had belonged to someone at some point in time. 

When I adopted him, he was 15-20 pounds underweight, so he had been on his own for some time. 
I took him to my Vet right away for a complete exam, had him vaccinated and chipped. 

He was the easiest dog I've ever had...... he was 2 when I adopted him. 

When you adopt a dog and you basically know nothing about their background or history, you take a chance. Sometimes you get lucky like I did.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I know I am in the uk so things could be different. We adopted Teddy from a golden retriever club when he was 17 months old. He was also an owner surrender. 

Due to strict data protection laws in the UK it was made clear to prospective adopters of any golden that we would not get a vet book or previous vet details as this could identify the previous owners.

The lack of effort to work with the data protection issue is my biggest annoyance. I wish steps were made by the rescue organisation to ask the owner surrendering the dog for the vet book or give consent for the vet to share a timeline of vet procedure/vaccinations with the rescue organisation. The organisation then to anonymise the vet book or vet paperwork eg cover/mark over reference to the owner and specific vet clinic, make photocopies for the new owner. 

To give the organisation their due when the owner surrendered Teddy they are meant to fill out paperwork detailing this info. But in Teddy’s case it was a contentious and fraught surrender due to a divorcing couple so the women gave hardly any vet info and left her dad to actually do the physical surrendering. 

It made life difficult for me with regards to getting vaccinations done at 2 years old. My not knowing what vaccinations Ted had had was met with annoyance from the vets and them requesting I go back to the rescue organisation even though I knew they did not have the info!

So I would urge you to politely but firmly ask the organisation for any and all records they have about the dog. If they have little for them to then go back to the previous owner if they still have their details to requests vet history.

Also get lifetime comprehensive insurance as it makes me suspicious when an owner surrenders a lovely young, sought after breed dog with no obvious temperament issues. Makes me concerned they know something about the health of the dog or the line they come from that has made them give up the dog. Most probably it’s just lifestyle change, underestimating what they have taken on with the dog. 

I love Teddy and wouldn’t give him up for the world. But I worry about his health since I don’t know his own or even his breeding lines health history.

Oh and be prepared for the golden to possibly be needy and clingy until secure and settled in your home. This can take months. For example Teddy spent first few months seeming to be a lap dog then once he felt secure it became apparent he likes to lie near you on the floor, sometimes joining you on the sofa when the mood takes him.

Good luck, beautiful golden in the photo, really hope you get her.


----------



## Krista G (Aug 21, 2020)

Furever, I hope this works out for you! The dog is so beautiful. After we lost our sweet Abby to cancer in June, I applied to several local golden retriever rescues (filled out detailed applications, paid the fee, in one case got a virtual home visit). Each morning I would check 15 different websites of rescues and local humane societies. I don't want to be discouraging, but one dog we applied for (2 year old "Natalie") got over 300 applications, and we were not the chosen ones. The current demand for dogs and puppies during the pandemic is huge. I have heard that now shelters are seeing an increase in drop-offs from people who are losing their homes or have depleted their savings and can no longer care for a dog.

On a more encouraging note, our last golden (the aforementioned Abby) was a rescue - we got her at 8 months from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Greater Los Angeles. We could not believe someone would give up such a beautiful, well-behaved dog. The only reason I could think that someone would give her up was that she was very high-energy - if we went even one day without walking her, she would get the crazies and chew things up. (So we just never went a day without walking her!) I think her previous owners just didn't have time to spend with her.

The rescue provided us with vaccination/spay info (in CA we need proof of spay when getting a dog license, as well as an up-to-date rabies cert), and they just redacted the owner's info out. We never got pedigree papers or anything, which was fine with us, although the hip/eye/etc. clearances would have been reassuring.


----------



## Furever (Dec 6, 2020)

Krista G said:


> We never got pedigree papers or anything, which was fine with us, although the hip/eye/etc. clearances would have been reassuring.


That's along the lines of my feelings, I know we can just adopt her as is but any further medical info would be reassuring!

We've been checking about 8 different websites daily for a couple months, now. This shelter is in North Dakota and requires travel to it prior to the adoption being finalized, and also requires a $10 donation to even apply for a dog. I think that has helped limit to applications--currently we are one of 18.

The shelter has just posted an angry post about how black labs aren't getting applications but the golden is getting many applications and inquiries. They blamed it on simple color discrimination. I'm slightly annoyed because we've done a ton of research regarding temperament and while labs are great and our previous dog was a black lab mix, a golden is a better fit for our growing family right now and I thought it's important to prioritize a good fit for both humans and dog's sake??


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Furever said:


> That's along the lines of my feelings, I know we can just adopt her as is but any further medical info would be reassuring!
> 
> We've been checking about 8 different websites daily for a couple months, now. This shelter is in North Dakota and requires travel to it prior to the adoption being finalized, and also requires a $10 donation to even apply for a dog. I think that has helped limit to applications--currently we are one of 18.
> 
> The shelter has just posted an angry post about how black labs aren't getting applications but the golden is getting many applications and inquiries. They blamed it on simple color discrimination. I'm slightly annoyed because we've done a ton of research regarding temperament and while labs are great and our previous dog was a black lab mix, a golden is a better fit for our growing family right now and I thought it's important to prioritize a good fit for both humans and dog's sake??


Ehhhh what a weird claim by a kennel are they trying to get a news article written? Seems very dramatic.


----------



## Furever (Dec 6, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Oh and be prepared for the golden to possibly be needy and clingy until secure and settled in your home. This can take months. For example Teddy spent first few months seeming to be a lap dog then once he felt secure it became apparent he likes to lie near you on the floor, sometimes joining you on the sofa when the mood takes him.
> 
> Good luck, beautiful golden in the photo, really hope you get her.


Thanks! We might be needy and clingy right back.  We have tons of free time cooped up at home with no dog. Life is way too quiet and monotonous right now. That will change with our baby in June, I'd expect by then she'd be fairly settled in.

If we get her...


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

​
 



 
​
*It just takes one sniff.....*





 



 
​
 *Hello!*

We have 2 freedom flight lined up for the week of January 26 and the week of February 1. We need foster homes in the Las Vegas and Henderson area.

Fosters need to have an enclosed backyard with a block or fenced wall at least 6'. All of our rescued Goldens have already been vaccinated for rabies and parvo/distemper. They range in age from 6 months to senior Goldens. Most are not housebroken but we send the kennel along with the Golden that helps facilitate house training and keep the dog safe when not able to be supervised. We ask fosters have a fairly flexible schedule so they are not home alone for more than a few short hours a day as they crave that human companionship almost immediately. They are truly a remarkable breed and it is always surprising to all of us how quickly they acclimate to life in a home.

Fosters provide the home, food and LOVE, we provide the rest. If you submit a foster application, we will get in touch with you via phone. With COVID, we are not doing in-person home visits. Fostering is typically 2-4 weeks. If you can open up your home (or bed, or couch), please submit an application through our website or the below link, and we will get back to you soon thereafter.

Fostering a dog is the most vital part of rescue as it allows each rescued Golden decompress, process all of that incoming information (new surroundings, smells, etc.) and gives us the opportunity to find the best match for their forever home.

If you have not already joined our*Goldens Without Borders Fosters & Adopters Group *FB, please click on this link and ask to join. You can view the posts that include photos and videos of our rescued Goldens, including those available for adoption Goldens*.*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/343769446564254

Thank you in advance and please forward and share with those you think would be great fosters and may be interested in fostering. Email is...
*[email protected]*

Goldens Without Borders
11700 W. Charleston Blvd.
STE 170-420
Las Vegas, NV 89135

....


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

*"Saving one dog will not change the world, but surely for that one dog, the world will change forever"*

















*We have another rescue mission happening this week with 10 more Golden's arriving from China. All slaughterhouse survivors, all beautiful and anxious to start life with a family of their own.*
*We find beauty in the most incomprehensible places. It is our gift to see beyond the filth, terror, pain and sadness and defeat the odds of imminent death, and find the true soul that lies within. We are the hope for the hopeless. This is our rescue.*

We are an international Golden Retriever rescue and have been since incorporating our rescue in 2016. Prior to covid, we relied on passenger flights to transport the Goldens we save from slaughterhouses. Since covid, all passenger flights have ceased. We had no rescue missions for 10 months until turning to cargo flights, which are much more expensive.

Our adoption fee for a pure bred Golden younger than 5 years is $2,000. Five or older is $1500. Regardless of age, cargo airlines charges us $2850 USD per dog to fly them home. All our rescued Golden's are spayed/neutered and have received all vaccinations (rabies, parvo/distempter), test negative for fecal and are microchipped. We conduct a wellness exam with one of our local veterinarians to obtain a clean bill of health before being adopted. All are the quintessential Golden Retriever spirit and temperament. Since our adoption fee only covers some of our cost, we have to make up the difference in fundraising just to break even. Additional fundraising to bring the remaining Golden's home is above and beyond.

Rescuing a dog saved from the dog meat industry is very different than local rescue or shelters. We value all of our adopters who give these babies a second chance and we hold this as our little secret because they are truly amazing...every single one of them.

Please join our GWB Fosters & Adopters Group on FB to see how wonderful they are!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/343769446564254







​She's ready for her freedom flight! 




Our rescued Goldens range in age from 6 months and up with an average age range of 1-2 years young. All are the quintessential Golden Retriever temperament and disposition. All are ready and anxious to be loved, touched and be a part of a family they can call their own. Please consider adopting a rescued Golden that faced imminent death in China.








​We have a few young baby Goldens on this freedom flight.


----------

